# TEB No. 8 Folding Camera



## PastorErik (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, I just acquired what may be a rare camera. I can find very little info online and this camera is NOT in my McKeowns guide (2001 Edition).  What I do know is that it was made by  Chas. Tyler & England Brothers Ltd. of London, England. They were taken over by Butcher in 1907.  The only other references I found were for photo christmas cards, mounts etc. Does anyone know anyting about this camera?  I will post a photo later if I get time. The lens says Dr. Farber Rapid on it.  Below the lens plate it says Teb Film No. 8 and on the leather strap it says TEB. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 2, 2010)

Found a TEB No. 0 on the web

Info on Butcher & Son


----------



## PastorErik (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I hadn't found that particular article. I did find a site with some more info on a No. 0 as well as some of the mounts, etc mentioned in your post. Cannot find anything on any other models. I will be selling it on eBay and wish I could get an idea of its value...seems like it is certainly rare? I cannot find it in my McKeowns book (2001) at all.  I wonder if anyone has a newer edition that it might be in? Will try to post a photo later today.

Here is the link with the info that I was able to find

And another from "THE PHOTOGRAM No. 9" with more info on TEB


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmm...  I seem to recall that the TEB camera was made by the Hüttig (under a different name) in Germany and then imported in England. It's all so confusing now...

A picture can really help.


----------



## PastorErik (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is a Pic of the Teb Film No. 8
This camera will go on sale on eBay this week (Starting on 02/14/2010) ebay id brokenarrowleather in case anyone is interested.


----------

